# Spare accommodation going at Aviemore on Thursday 22nd April



## John_Findlay (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi guys,

As part of our plan for the Castle Stuart Trip in April some of us are playing Boat of Garten on Thursday 22nd April and staying at the Aviemore Inn on the Thursday night so that we're in place for the Spey Valley game on the Friday morning.

Two of my party have had to call off so we have a spare double room going now. It's all paid for (Â£61) but unfortunately my payment is non-refundable. Seems a shame to waste that room if two people are looking for a room for the night. So if anyone is interested in taking the room and having a few beers with the 8 of us in Aviemore that night then let me know. My email is johnfindlay@mac.com

Cheers

John


----------



## bigbiffa (Feb 5, 2010)

good golf up there! every year we go up and play the boat, the speyside, sometimes grantown on spey,and pitlochry on the way up.....would loved to join you but dont think mrs biffa would be 2 pleased,lol.


----------



## vig (Feb 5, 2010)

John

Would there likely be another spare room as 3/4 of us are heading up on the thursday but arriving too late to play that day.
Would have the room as long as we can get the other/s in either there or somewhere close


----------



## John_Findlay (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi Dave,

That would be great if it works out.

Can I suggest phoning them after 9am tomorrow and if you can get another room you can have the one I booked too. It is room only. A twin. No breakfast. But given we're getting some grub at Spey Valley I didn't see that as an issue.

Aviemore Inn Hotel
Aviemore Highland Resort 
Aviemore 
Inverness-shire 
PH22 1PN 
Tel no. 0844 879 9032 

I just tried the company's Central Reservations dept. a minute ago on another number and they don't do that rate anymore. It's now Â£98 with food included...but they suggested that if you try the hotel direct on the number above then they might do you room rate only. Just tell them I've booked 5 rooms in my name at Â£61 each. See if that helps.

It was the cheapest rate I could find in the town for the one night stay and it's located right in the centre. 

Any probs, let me know mate. 

Cheers John


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 5, 2010)

Vicount17, HTL and myself are arriving in Aviemore on the Thursday too. We were planning to stay in a cheap B&B or Travel Lodge for the evening, prior to coming down to Spey Valley with the rest of the lads on Friday morning.
Could something be arranged with us as well???


----------



## John_Findlay (Feb 5, 2010)

Go for it Rob.

Unfortunately the nearest Travelodge (always the cheapest) is in Inverness. Try the number in my post above. Alternatively, I booked our rooms through this site if that helps.

http://www.superbreak.com/go/RH145/index.htm

Good nightlife in Aviemore sealed it for us.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 5, 2010)

Go for it Rob.

Unfortunately the nearest Travelodge (always the cheapest) is in Inverness. Try the number in my post above. Alternatively, I booked our rooms through this site if that helps.

http://www.superbreak.com/go/RH145/index.htm

Good nightlife in Aviemore sealed it for us.
		
Click to expand...

How far would we be from the airport there John?
Thinking of how to get over there mate
Rob


----------



## John_Findlay (Feb 5, 2010)

What time you arriving again? We can pick you up and take you down.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 5, 2010)

What time you arriving again? We can pick you up and take you down.
		
Click to expand...

Checking on the EasyJet website John it gives an arrival time in Inverness (assuming no hold ups) for HTL and myself of 13.10 on the Thursday.
Viscount17 is flying up from Luton (I think) so will be arriving seperately. Don't know what his flight time is.
If it's not too far from Inverness airport to Aviemore Hywel and I could always share a taxi mate. I guess you will still be on the course at 1.30!!


----------



## John_Findlay (Feb 5, 2010)

Ah, damn it, Rob. We're teeing off at Boat of Garten at 12.30pm. 

If you decide against staying in Inverness as planned then Citylink Coaches run a bus service from Inverness to Aviemore for Â£8.80 each. I see they depart at 2.20pm and 2.50pm from Inverness bus station on the Thursday. It's a 45 minute trip.

If you do stay in Inverness then we can pick you up Friday morning as discussed before. Picking up Brendy and his bro' from the airport anyway.

Cheers mate.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 5, 2010)

Smiffy,

If your looking for a game somewhere then why not jump into a taxi in Inverness and head to Fortrose and Rosemarkie.

Its a smashing wee links course and tighter than a nun's in places. Smashing place for an afternoons golf.

Beautiful views and its reasonable value.


http://www.fortrosegolfclub.co.uk/mainmenu.htm


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 6, 2010)

Smiffy,
If your looking for a game somewhere then why not jump into a taxi in Inverness and head to Fortrose and Rosemarkie.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info Craw but not really looking for a game on the Thursday, just somewhere to bed down for the night.


----------



## vig (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Dave,

That would be great if it works out.

Can I suggest phoning them after 9am tomorrow and if you can get another room you can have the one I booked too. It is room only. A twin. No breakfast. But given we're getting some grub at Spey Valley I didn't see that as an issue.

Aviemore Inn Hotel
Aviemore Highland Resort 
Aviemore 
Inverness-shire 
PH22 1PN 
Tel no. 0844 879 9032 

I just tried the company's Central Reservations dept. a minute ago on another number and they don't do that rate anymore. It's now Â£98 with food included...but they suggested that if you try the hotel direct on the number above then they might do you room rate only. Just tell them I've booked 5 rooms in my name at Â£61 each. See if that helps.

It was the cheapest rate I could find in the town for the one night stay and it's located right in the centre. 

Any probs, let me know mate. 

Cheers John
		
Click to expand...

Cheers John,
I'll give them a ring after i've been in touch with Anthony & Phil.  & Chris if he is travelling up with us.


----------



## vig (Feb 8, 2010)

John, if it's still available, we'll have it.


----------



## John_Findlay (Feb 8, 2010)

No probs, Dave. It's yours mate.


----------

